# Looking for musicians



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking for fellow musicians to start a new band in the slow/heavy/noisy/drone-y realm. In need of a drummer and bass player primarily, but if you play lap/pedal steel, organ/piano/wurlitzer/rhodes, violin, cello, that would be great too. I mainly play guitar, but also a bit of lap steel and piano/organ.

Here's what has been in my ears the last while: Earth, Lungfish/Daniel Higgs, Sonic Youth, Bohren and der Club of Gore, Psychic Paramount, Cave, Bark Haze, Monarch, Nadja, Jack Rose, Loren Connors, John Fahey, Richard Skelton, Skullflower, Starving Weirdos....etc....

I have practice space available and a pretty wide open schedule. Here are links to my previous and current musical offerings: 
http://www.myspace.com/proeliisfere
http://www.myspace.com/mmucci

If you are interested, please contact me. tallhouserecordingco {AT} gmail {dot}com
I'm in Guelph.


----------

